# Fonts, OSX (Classic) and Suitcase?



## John Philip (Nov 13, 2003)

Strange problem regarding font suitcases in Classic.

have a customer with a number of G4's (latest model) and 1 G5 (nice machine (c;<).
They all run pretty much the same config:
Quark 5.0.1 in Classic
Adobe Design Collection in X
Acrobat 5.0 (with Distiller running Classic)
The inevitable MS-Office pack
Suitcase 10
ATM (Standard - purely for smoothening fonts in Quark)

In the Classic Font folder, they have the system fonts + a standard helvetica PS1 font, Zapf Dingbats PS1 font and the two Adobe MM fonts.
In the OSX font libraries they only have the system fonts.
Via FontDoc The load and abundance of PS1 fonts from a folder located on the harddrive.
After a while (50-75 working hours) they all have font problems - mainly seen when using Distiller or Quark (i.e. Classic apps).
When one double-clicks on the font suitcases in the Classic Font folder the suitcases all seem to have 'adopted' most of the fonts in the rest of the suitcase.
One can then replace all the Classic fonts with fresh ones - and the problem slowly creep in again.
Upon installing fresh fonts - a double-click on the font suitcase shows f.inst. the presence of 'Courier' in bold, Italic etc.
After a while, not only those are present but: AdobeSansMM, AdobeSerifMM, Charcoal, Helvetica etc. etc.

Anybody out there has any good ideas to what causes the problem and how it can be fixed ?

Kind regards

John Philip
dk


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 13, 2003)

John Philip said:
			
		

> Anybody out there has any good ideas to what causes the problem and how it can be fixed ?



Latest version of Font Doctor?   (5.5.3 is current)
Latest version of Suitcase (11 is current)
Maybe you can't update these for various reasons?
How many fonts are you talking about, doesn't Classic still have problems with more than 128 suitcases?
Do you leave Font Doctor open after manipulating your fonts? (perhaps this continues to affect fonts while still running, even though your use of Font Doctor is complete for that session??)


----------



## John Philip (Nov 14, 2003)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> Latest version of Font Doctor?   (5.5.3 is current)
> Latest version of Suitcase (11 is current)
> Maybe you can't update these for various reasons?
> How many fonts are you talking about, doesn't Classic still have problems with more than 128 suitcases?
> Do you leave Font Doctor open after manipulating your fonts? (perhaps this continues to affect fonts while still running, even though your use of Font Doctor is complete for that session??)



Have used Font Doc for 'clearing up' the fonts at the beginning - to be sure to have only OK fonts on the system.
Font Doc has not been run since - don't think the users know it is there at all.
Suitcase 11 allegedly does not run Classic - or so Extensis support told me - so it's the 'latest' version able to run a 'joint environment' = 10.
...and right Classic still has the good ole' problems with too many fonts in the system folder.
Besides it has always been more practical to have the fonts outside the System Folder and then use an administrative tool (ATM DeLuxe and now Suitcase).
Therefore the System Folder/Fonts folder only contains the fonts OS9 installs as default - and - the two adobe MM fonts (for the benefit of ATM Light used for smoothening fonts in Quark) - and a Helvetica PS1 font (to avoid the usual problems when the users copy/paste between MS-Word and Quark) - and Zapf Dingbats (also in a PS1 version to enable certain special characters).
So it is still baffling..
Been trying to compare the config/-s with other customers, not having this problem - but has still not found out where the difference that causesa the problem might be.
Thanx
John Philip
DK


----------

